# [OFF] les Gentooistes IRL ??

## dapsaille

Bon bah voila .... 

 cela fait un petit moment que je rode sur le forum mais je n'ais toujours pas vu de proposition de réunion dans un pub ou resto entre gentooistes ?!!

 Alors qu'en penseriez vous ??Last edited by dapsaille on Thu Aug 11, 2005 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

Que je suis un peu loin  :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

Meurfff c'est vrai ...

 Dommage ... Mais bon peut etre que si vous etes plusieurs dans votre région vous pourriez vous réunir non ? 

 quoi qu'il en sois si des "regionparisiennistes" sont sur le forum ......  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chrissou

moi je suis dans le 08 au cas ou  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

Ouais  :Exclamation:  Ca c'est une idée  :Smile: 

dapsaille, organise-nous ça ! Commence par un p'tit sondage à propos de ceux qui voudraient participer  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

[EDIT] Heu moi j'dis ça, j'suis loin d'être vétéran, mais j'ai une forte envie d'apprendre  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

C'est pas tout proche mais bon :p

 Allez les parisiens(ennes) manifestez vous ..

 ou alors vous ferais je peur ... ??   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT= heuu ouais je vais faire un man poll avant de lancer un sondage car ce n'est pas gagné :p

EDIT 2 = c'est bon :p

----------

## Naoli

Moi suis sur Poitiers pour les études (vient d'intégrer  :Very Happy:  ) sinon sur Lyon pendant les vacs.

----------

## geekounet

Paris c trop loin, je suis vers Grenoble.

----------

## Naoli

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Paris c trop loin, je suis vers Grenoble.

 

Lyon c'est pas loin  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Et pourquoi pas par chez moi?

Vous atterrissez a l'aeroport JFK et on va chez moi avec une limousine, on se prend tous une semaine de vacances et on s'eclate..  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Alors la avec plaisir ...

 mais uniquement si y'as des rollmops dans la limousine :p

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu me dis ce que c'est qu'un rollmops, ca peut s'arranger  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

ben moi je veux bien mais si tu as toujours le dernier mot ça va pas être drôle..... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

ok je sors  :Arrow: 

----------

## dapsaille

grmblgrmblrgmbl 

 hehehe bon si plusieurs personnes de la meme region sont ok pour se rencontrer pourquoi ne pas ouvrir des polls paralleles pour les regions non ?? les grands barbus z'en pensez quoi ?

----------

## dreamer86

Euh, un peu loin aussi, par contre si y a sur Poitiers, pk pas...  :Wink: 

----------

## vishnoo

Moi je suis dans l'Est là, mais je serais sur Paris à la rentrée fin septembre : à ce moment là je serais partant  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Pas de problème pour moi vu que je bosse à Paris  :Smile: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

<Troll>Whao, Gentoo est connue jusqu'en province ?</Troll>

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

<answertroll> et oui... mÃªme dans les regions pluvieuses et campagnarde on connait Ã§a (breton inside) </answertroll>

----------

## Monrake

Je serais partant mais bon, fait le voyage depuis Quebec, sa fait un peu loin comme on dit  :Razz: 

----------

## Naoli

Je vois que sur Poitiers quelqu'un serait partant, de plus un breton est parmi nous : je lance un poll parallèle.  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Cette idée me trotte dans la tête depuis quelques temps déjà, mais une actualité perso chargée m'a fait repousser la proposition d'une rencontre.

J'ai vu pas mal de profils dont la localisation est Lyon. Ça tombe bien, j'y habite !!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je connais quelques endroits sympa (n'est-ce pas sireyessire et celeborn) et je veux bien me charger d'organiser tout ça disons au printemps prochain; la rentrée personne ne pourra et après le temps est pourri ou pas forcément agréable (quoique qu'un petit vin chaud ça pourrait le faire).

La situation géographique de Lyon est plutôt bonne (accès facile train - route). Pour le logement, il faudrait que je me renseigne mais peut-être qu'il y aura des chambres libres sur le campus de la Doua (enfin c'est pas gagné non plus cette histoire).

Dites-moi si vous seriez intéressés par cette proposition (j'ouvrirai un autre post si c'est le cas).

Une telle "tentative" avait été lancée il y a quelques temps (2 ans environ il me semble) avec forum dédié et tout et tout mais elle avait avortée. Il faudrait cette fois transformer l'essai.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je connais quelques endroits sympa (n'est-ce pas sireyessire et celeborn) 

 

je ne peux me prononcer que sur 1 mais c'est vrai qu'il était bien...puis la binouze était bonne.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rg421

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si tu me dis ce que c'est qu'un rollmops, ca peut s'arranger 

 

Euh... Trevoke, ne parle pas sans savoir.  :Wink:  . Un rollmops est une sardine au barbecue fois dix pour l'odeur.  :Laughing:  Voire pire. Je risque pas de mettre les pieds dans une voiture avec ça dedans.

Pour le sondage, c'est plutot j'aime pas les gens ou plutot par écran intercalé, ça me va toutafé. Mais faites comme si je n'étais pas là et tout ira bien  :Wink: 

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Naoli

@yoyo :

la Doua, non c'est pas gagné pour loger  :Exclamation:  mais il y a plein de coins pas mal  à lyon... 

Moi j'y suis plus que pour les vacances, mais pourquoi pas  :Razz: 

----------

## Apsforps

Euh, la Belgique, c'est loin de Paris  :Razz:  (par contre nous on a le fosdem pour se voir nananananère  :Razz: )

----------

## dapsaille

Haa et bien ca interesse quand meme un peu de monde :p

 on vas laisser monter la mayonaise et voir un peu les reactions puis apres je me proposerais a la rentree pour gerer une reunion sur paris ou rp afin de finaliser ..

 Les autres n'oubliez pas les threads paralleles dans votre region :p

NB= Un rollmops est un hareng conserve un peu comme les cornichons et non pas une sardine grilee :p

----------

## rg421

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> NB= Un rollmops est un hareng conserve un peu comme les cornichons et non pas une sardine grilee :p

 

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était autre chose, j'ai dit que c'était pire niveau odeur  :Wink:  . Venant de Strasbourg, je ne peux vraiment pas ignorer ce que c'est même si j'essaie (et j'essaie fort...  :Laughing:  ).

Et puis d'abord, il n'est pas conservé comme les cornichons, mais roulé sur lui même. Il y en a même qui disent que c'est comestible  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

-- 

Renaud

----------

## dapsaille

Quand je disais comme des cornichons j'entendais en marinade dans du vinaigre :p

 Et oui il est roule sur lui meme et est pike d'une petit morceau de bois type batonnet miko pour nains :p

 Et oui c'est comestible ... j'adore ca :p

----------

## kwenspc

humpff mais c'est TRES bon les rollmops!  

enfin moi les seuls que j'ai mangé c'est les rollmops de Gdansk fait avec des harengs de la baltique. Ils ont une recette légèrement différente, c'est aigre-doux, ça sent pas mauvais et c'est super bon!

bon allez dapsaille : réunion gentoo à Gdansk!   :Razz: 

[edit] je précise : Gdansk c'est au nord de la Pologne  :Wink:    ou alors Sopot si vous préférez (station balnéaire réputé). Par contre ça a beau être dans le nord y a pas de pingouins[/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

Ca fait loin pour moi et puis ce n'est pas avec ma paye d'apprenti admin a l'afpa que je vais me payer des rollmops de luxe :p

----------

## rg421

[quote="dapsaille"]Et oui il est roule sur lui meme et est pike d'une petit morceau de bois type batonnet miko pour nains :p[/qutoe]

oui, avec un oignon

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Et oui c'est comestible ... j'adore ca :p

 

Mon dieu, quelle horreur. C'est même pas POSIX !

-- 

Renaud

----------

## dapsaille

Uniquement System V Compliant :p

 Mais bon dans ces cas la meme si c'etait compilé sous .net je le boufferais ^^

----------

## geekounet

Vu qu'il y a pas mal de monde sur Lyon, je pourrai peut-être y venir, mais seulement à partir du printemps pour les mêmes raisons que Yoyo.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 pour Lyon, pour peu que mon prochain taff soit de nouveau dans la région (mais je fais tout pour  :Smile: ).

et vive les VDI (Vacances à Durée Indéterminée  :Wink: )

----------

## kangal

Je suis un affreux parisien, alors je suis a fond pour8)

Ca serait vraiment sympa que ca se fasse vraiment, j'ai eut ce genre de sondage sur 1000 autres forums et rien ne c'est jamais fait:cry:...

----------

## digimag

Je ne pourrais pas puis ça ne sert à rien que j'y aille, vous le comprenez.

Mais si j'avais la possiblité de participer, j'aurais voté pour Lyon. C'est pratique par sa situation géographique,  Paris est quand même trop à l'extremité. Peronnellement,  j'habite à Marseille, je pense que je ne suis pas le seul dans les Bouches-du-Rhône...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Je ne pourrais pas puis ça ne sert à rien que j'y aille, vous le comprenez.

 

Huhu?

J'ai parcouru rapidement le début du thread, j'ai manqué un chapitre?

----------

## dapsaille

Non non non je n'ais pas compris moi non plus  :Laughing: 

 Il y en as quand meme 4 qui n'aiment pas les gens quand meme  :Confused: 

----------

## digimag

C'est pas que je n'aime pas les gens, mais je crois que je suis loin d'être un gentooiste. Oui, j'ai une Gentoo fonctionnelle, mais il me reste encore trop de choses à apprendre... Si vous organisez une sortie, je crois qu'il n'y aura pas de place pour moi. (pas en terme de surface)

----------

## dapsaille

Rholalalala quand je disais gentooiste c'est  pas du genre barbu , myope et pouvant citer le code source d'un kernel 1.8 par coeur mais plutot .. tout le monde :p

----------

## Steelskin

Bah moi, j'ai rien contre, si ce n'est ma disponibilité et le fait que je ne pourrais qu'à Paris ou à Nancy (vous savez le trou perdu dans l'Est...).

Ceci dit, je participerais avec joie si ce projet devait se concrétiser !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Ouais, faut pas croire ... mais on a une vie en dehors de Gentoo et de GNU/Linux.  :Razz: 

Un sondage avait été fait et le Gentooistes viennent d'horizon assez variés. Perso l'info est une passion mais je ne suis pas un dev/admi etc. (moi c'est méca auto). J'aime ça c'est tout.

Ce que j'essaie de dire c'est qu'il y a de la place pour toutes et tous (soyons pas machos) et qu'on ne parlera pas exclusivement de babasse. On a tous des expériences à partager (cf ma signature  :Wink:   ).

----------

## vishnoo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bon allez dapsaille : réunion gentoo à Gdansk!  
> 
> [edit] je précise : Gdansk c'est au nord de la Pologne    ou alors Sopot si vous préférez (station balnéaire réputé). Par contre ça a beau être dans le nord y a pas de pingouins[/edit]

 

+1 pour Gdansk (c'est une très jolie ville, bcp plus que Sopot)

Si vous voulez je fais traducteur. 

<Et pis en parlant des profils variés des gentooistes, non, non, je suis pas plombier.>

----------

## kwenspc

 *vishnoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <Et pis en parlant des profils variés des gentooistes, non, non, je suis pas plombier.>

 

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *digimag wrote:*   

> C'est pas que je n'aime pas les gens, mais je crois que je suis loin d'être un gentooiste. Oui, j'ai une Gentoo fonctionnelle, mais il me reste encore trop de choses à apprendre... 

 

Beuh, moi ce que je vois dans l'invitation c'est surtout une excuse pour se rencontrer, je suis pas non plus admin ou dev, et si ça parle que d'info, je vais pas rester longtemps  :Wink: . C'est juste parce que le forum est dynamique et les gens sympas, çà me ferait peur si chacun d'entre nous était un intégriste opensource barbu à la Stallman...

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Si vous organisez une sortie, je crois qu'il n'y aura pas de place pour moi. (pas en terme de surface)

 

mdr

Alors c'est un problème de coudes pointus?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

Je suis partant sur Paris, mais faites gaffes je suis un intégriste  :Very Happy: 

Sinon il faudra faire un petit bilan de ceux qui ont dit qu'ils venaient parce que c'est un peu fouilli pour l'instant.

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai fait un effort, je me suis rasé ce matin. Depuis deux semaines ca commençai à ce voir...

Une petite réunion sur paris, pourquoi pas si je suis dans le coin.

----------

## dapsaille

Bon on laisse encore un peu monter puis disons debut septembre on se fixe tous un rdv sur paris (pour les autres essayez de vous caller dans votre region) ?

----------

## Ey

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bon on laisse encore un peu monter puis disons debut septembre on se fixe tous un rdv sur paris ?

 

+1

----------

## dapsaille

Que ceux qui sont interesses par une chtite bouffe sur paris 

en septembre me pm comme ca ca ne se perdras pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Ok pour moi... PM envoyé, et tout et tout ...

Très bonne idée en tous cas.

----------

## dapsaille

Ok pm bien recu je met de cote pour debut septembre :p

 Si des gens connaissent un bon resto sur paris ou un bon pub (attention pas un truc a 150 par tete hein ;p ) envoyez ca par pm

----------

## digimag

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   C'est pas que je n'aime pas les gens, mais je crois que je suis loin d'être un gentooiste. Oui, j'ai une Gentoo fonctionnelle, mais il me reste encore trop de choses à apprendre...  
> 
> Beuh, moi ce que je vois dans l'invitation c'est surtout une excuse pour se rencontrer, je suis pas non plus admin ou dev, et si ça parle que d'info, je vais pas rester longtemps . C'est juste parce que le forum est dynamique et les gens sympas, çà me ferait peur si chacun d'entre nous était un intégriste opensource barbu à la Stallman...
> 
>  *digimag wrote:*   Si vous organisez une sortie, je crois qu'il n'y aura pas de place pour moi. (pas en terme de surface) 
> ...

  *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ouais, faut pas croire ... mais on a une vie en dehors de Gentoo et de GNU/Linux. 
> 
> Un sondage avait été fait et le Gentooistes viennent d'horizon assez variés. Perso l'info est une passion mais je ne suis pas un dev/admi etc. (moi c'est méca auto). J'aime ça c'est tout.
> 
> Ce que j'essaie de dire c'est qu'il y a de la place pour toutes et tous (soyons pas machos) et qu'on ne parlera pas exclusivement de babasse. On a tous des expériences à partager (cf ma signature   ).

 

D'accord  :Very Happy: 

Je croyais quand même qu'il s'agit de ceux qui se connaissent bien sur le forum.

Mais bon, de toute façon, Paris c'est trop loin pour moi. Puis il s'agit d'une ville, je crois que ça serait plus sympa de le faire dans un lieu plus ouvert à la nature.

----------

